# reicht mein Netzteil für die RTX 2070 Super ?



## aimetti1337 (13. Dezember 2019)

*reicht mein Netzteil für die RTX 2070 Super ?*

Hallo an alle ! 


Ich habe vor mir heute die 2070 S zuzulegen und weiß nicht genau, ob ich dann auch ein neues Netzteil benötige.

Jetziges Netzteil : 520 Watt Seasonic S12II Bronze Non-Modular 80+ BronzeAngenommen das Netzteil reicht von der Stärke aus, habe ich noch das Problem, dass es nur einen  8 Pol und einen PCI 6+2 Pol Stecker hat. Die 2070 S allein benötigt ja schon 2 8 Pol oder ? demnach fehlt mir einer, da mein 8 pol im mainboard steckt. Glaube ich zumindest  
Gibt es dafür gewisse Adapter oder wie läuft da der Hase ? 

Restliche Komponenten : 

CPU : Ryzen 7 3700x
Ram : 16 GB
Mainboard : Aorus x570 elite
2 ssds und eine HDD 

bin für jede Hilfe dankbar : )


----------



## Batze (13. Dezember 2019)

Das Netzteil von der Leistung her würde wohl reichen. Die Graka braucht einen 6 und einen 8Pin Anschluss. Mit deinem 6+2 würdest du eines davon abdecken. Für den zweiten Anschluss bräuchtest du einen Adapter der dir 2 Sata Stromanschlüsse nimmt.
Sieht dann in etwa so aus. Beispiel:KLICK
Da dein Netzteil 6 Sata Anschlüsse hat würde das also gehen, da du selbst für deine HDs ja nur 3 brauchst. Das ist in meinen Augen aber eher eine Notlösung. Bei Gelegenheit würde ich dann, auch wenn das Geld dann wieder da ist (weiß ja nicht wie flüssig du jetzt nach dem Kauf bist) auf ein entsprechend anderes Netzteil aufrüsten.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Dezember 2019)

Laut Preisvergleichseiten hat dein Netzteil ZWEI PCIe-Stecker mit 6+2 Pin. Guck mal genauer hin, vlt ist der 6+2 schon zusammengesteckt zu einem 8Pin, und du hast es übersehen.


----------

